# Kachera: The Kakkar No One Talks About



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 2, 2013)

I have finally gotten all 5 kakars now... I ordered online some kachera (they were a package of 7 for a decent price and I just went by measurement for the leg holes etc.  I have a few questions... If this should be in a diff forum, pls move  

1) I can probably fit two of me in one of these width ways... the waist is comparable to some salwar I have (maybe larger)  Is this normal?  There were no options for smaller waist measurement, only length!  The extra material once gathered by the nala, looks lumpy under my somewhat loose khakis around my stomach!  Jeans are a little better since they are thicker and compress them more... but is this normal???  

2) They came from India.... The sewing looks pretty good... I am not worried about them falling apart or anything, but do they usually make a habit of marking directly on the white material, in PEN, the size etc?? I bleach washed them when I got them and the pen wont come out... I know it really doesn't matter since you don't see them anyway under clothing, but if you are buying an article of clothing, it 'should' be safe to assume that someone didn't mark all over them with a pen!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 2, 2013)

Akasha said:


> I have finally gotten all 5 kakars now... I ordered online some kachera (they were a package of 7 for a decent price and I just went by measurement for the leg holes etc.  I have a few questions... If this should be in a diff forum, pls move
> 
> 1) I can probably fit two of me in one of these width ways... the waist is comparable to some salwar I have (maybe larger)  Is this normal?  There were no options for smaller waist measurement, only length!  The extra material once gathered by the nala, looks lumpy under my somewhat loose khakis around my stomach!  Jeans are a little better since they are thicker and compress them more... but is this normal???
> 
> 2) They came from India.... The sewing looks pretty good... I am not worried about them falling apart or anything, but do they usually make a habit of marking directly on the white material, in PEN, the size etc?? I bleach washed them when I got them and the pen wont come out... I know it really doesn't matter since you don't see them anyway under clothing, but if you are buying an article of clothing, it 'should' be safe to assume that someone didn't mark all over them with a pen!



Akasha ji,

Guru Fateh.

The design of the kachera is such that originally it was not used as an undergarment but the garment itself as breeches. You will notice some seams in the middle where the cloth is actually stitched diagonally. This was done on purpose so that people could jump on the horses without exposing their privates. This is also the reason, the crotch is baggy enough not to have any marked visibility.Due to this diagonal cut, the waist ends up being quite wide but now there are kacheras available with the smaller waists so they can be worn as undergarments.

If you know a good seamstress, I am sure she can make the changes to make the waist smaller but you have to make sure, she does not cut the fabric in such a way that it becomes too tight on your thighs.

Don't get surprised by wondering how I know this. I was in fashion business for 25 years.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 2, 2013)

Tejwant Ji thanks... 

The baginess isn't quite as bad as I thought... If I distribute the extra material around so it's not all right at the front it seems to be ok.  Just not used to it I guess. But they ARE comfortable compared to most 'girly' undergarmets haha like wearing pyjama shorts or something (the kind u sleep in not like 'pyjami' as in the bottoms from India) 

(I feel so weird talking about underwear hahaha)  When I was asked by a friend  about the 5 k's, they inevitably brought up the 'Mormon Magic Underwear' topic...  



Tejwant Singh said:


> Akasha ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Aug 3, 2013)

Akasha said:


> Tejwant Ji thanks...
> 
> The baginess isn't quite as bad as I thought... If I distribute the extra material around so it's not all right at the front it seems to be ok.  Just not used to it I guess. But they ARE comfortable compared to most 'girly' undergarmets haha like wearing pyjama shorts or something (the kind u sleep in not like 'pyjami' as in the bottoms from India)
> 
> (I feel so weird talking about underwear hahaha)  When I was asked by a friend  about the 5 k's, they inevitably brought up the 'Mormon Magic Underwear' topic...



Why any woman would torture herself wearing "panties" is beyond me and I wonder at the purpose of the thong...

I get the thing about the Mormon Temple Garment a lot.  The differences are many, of course.  To begin with, kachera aren't magic;  they are just comfortable and modest.  As Tejwant Singh ji pointed out, your privates don't fall out (if a guy) and remain covered whichever gender you are.  Also they are not secret and you don't even need to be a Sikh to wear them.  And, of course, should you ever accidentally leave a pair in your hotel room, the maid will go crazy trying to figure out what they are.


----------



## mariposazul (Aug 3, 2013)

VJKK VJKF, 

Akasha ji, 

You reminded me of my first reactions when trying to wear kacheras for the first time. I eventually was able to find smaller ones, and if I wear Western slacks of any sort, I make sure they are not the 'skinny jeans' or 'stretchy' material, more stove pipe or straight leg, high waist. That's more personal preference of course, as well as body type; the good thing is nowadays there are so many options in clothing you can mix and match to make it work. On a day to day basis however, I use punjabi suits, they just are much more comfortable, airy, and there is absolutely no problem fitting in them with kachera no matter how wide they are.

All the best,

Inderjot Kaur:cheerleaders:


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 3, 2013)

mariposazul ji,

I can't wear punjabi suits all the time ...There is only a small Indo community here and seeing a gori wearing salwar kameez regularly gets me attention.... lol.  I do wear them to the Gurudwara though and have stopped at stores etc on the way home before and have had 'looks' from east Indians who did not know me (ie, not Sikh or don't go to Gurudwara if they are).  Mind you, I do love wearing them and have quite a few very pretty ones with embroidery and sequins and beadwork etc  

I can wear under jeans fine... I just have to push the legs down a bit so they don't roll... even though they are short legs there is a bit that seems to roll when I put my jeans on.  so I just have to straighten that bit out... 




mariposazul said:


> VJKK VJKF,
> 
> Akasha ji,
> 
> ...


----------



## mariposazul (Aug 3, 2013)

VJKK VJKF, 

Akasha ji,

Oh yes, the stares. Eventually though if you frequent a certain area like a grocery store or some place, then people will get use to you.


----------

